# 7/14/06 - Pepsi Pro Summer League: Bulls v. Nets - 11am ET



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Bulls vs. Nets*









*v* 







​

_*links*_

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/06summerleague.html

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx


_the final game of Bulls Summer League is *game one* on the schedule._ 

*11am ET start*









:usa:


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

wow, 5 games in 5 days.
I hope tyrus plays 2 minutes tomorrow. 
give the lads a break


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Should be an entertaining game, I hope Thabo will suit up again.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Thabo was sent home with a minor hip flexor thing. Skiles said it's very minor.

Then he'll go home to Switzerland, get organized and come back by Sept 1st according to McGraw.



> Sefolosha shut down: A hip injury cut short Thabo Sefolosha’s stint at the Orlando summer league following two impressive performances.
> 
> “I wouldn’t even say he hurt it,” coach Scott Skiles said. “It’s just a nuisance.”
> 
> ...




http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/story.asp?id=207711


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

paxman said:


> wow, 5 games in 5 days.
> I hope tyrus plays 2 minutes tomorrow.
> give the lads a break


Why should we give him a break?? His a rookie, he should be running all day long!!

If anything he should be playing even more, to get used to the grind of the nba schedule... he aint seen nothing yet.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah, he definintly doesn't need a break..

the game is only about an hour long...


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

Sweet an Early game. I can watch this one at work. :banana:


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

The ROY said:


> Yeah, he definintly doesn't need a break..
> 
> the game is only about an hour long...


I expect he does more exercise than a summer league provides every day anyway. Just make him play 48 Skiles. I feel like I'm really wasting my time watching these games when he sits down. Today I'd also like to see how Miles fairs against Marcus Williams. I think Tyrus took a piece of Josh Boone's soul last time they played so I'm hoping for more of the same.


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

Hustle said:


> I expect he does more exercise than a summer league provides every day anyway. Just make him play 48 Skiles. I feel like I'm really wasting my time watching these games when he sits down. Today I'd also like to see how Miles fairs against Marcus Williams. I think Tyrus took a piece of Josh Boone's soul last time they played so I'm hoping for more of the same.


Boone > TT

:biggrin:


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Is Tyrus playing?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

He's playing and started out 4-4. He's caught a couple of errant passes, showing really good hands.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Thomas with 12 points so far.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Thomas with a pullup 20 footer. swish.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

16 points now.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Wow anyone see that dunk, *he waited in the air* for his defender (who was going for the block) to pass, then threw it down.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Thomas blocks the ball at about the height of the top of back board.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Reverse ally-oop to Thomas, he didn't even look at the rim, outstanding half!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Tyrus has 18 points in the 1st half. He is clearly the best player on the floor.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

18 points for Tyrus at the half.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The Summer League, 
came blowin' in from across the sea
It lingered there to touch your hair and walk with me
All summer long we sang a song and then we strolled that golden sand
Two sweethearts and the Summer League

Like painted kites, those days and nights, they went flyin' by
The world was new beneath a blue umbrella sky
Then softer than a piper man one day it called to you
I lost you, I lost you to the Summer League

The autumn wind and the winter winds, they have come and gone
And still the days, those lonely days, they go on and on
And guess who sighs his lullabies through nights that never end
My fickle friend, the Summer League

The Summer League
Warm Summer League
Mmm, the Summer League


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

They have Tyrus playing the clear 4 in this game, I suppose putting together his best attributes and allowing him to play.

Rather than work on his game from the outside, I think in today's final game he is being told to do what he does best: play the block, come out for spot up jumpers, run the floor, and only shoot off the dribble occasionally. I think we can see a strong glimpse here of the type of player he will be early on. 

I'm very excited about his potential game as a mid-90 Antonio Mcdyess (not saying he's gonna grab 21/12/2 immediately, obviously), if he can put on the necessary weight.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I told ya'll he would be a star...wayyyyy before being a bull was ever a thought in his head


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

That spin move Thomas does is looking SIGNATURE. He does it all the time and effortlessly


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Easy. He still has a lot of stuff to work on. They've obviously increased the defensive intensity here in the second half on him and he's struggling a bit at the outset.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Just an observation on Thomas, why does he fade away on his shots so much. At such an early stage in his career also


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

The ROY said:


> I told ya'll he would be a star...wayyyyy before being a bull was ever a thought in his head


Didn't you also tell us Aldridge would be better at one point too?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Thomas needs to settle down with jacking up Js.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> Didn't you also tell us Aldridge would be better at one point too?


No, I said Aldridge would be a PLAYER in the league, I never said he'd be better than Tyrus overall though.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> Didn't you also tell us Aldridge would be better at one point too?


Problem is ROY went from Tyrus to Aldridge, from Aldridge to Bargnani, back to Tyrus, foward to Aldridge and then I lost track...


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

El Chapu said:


> Problem is ROY went from Tyrus to Aldridge, from Aldridge to Bargnani, back to Tyrus, foward to Aldridge and then I lost track...


Regardless, I wanted Tyrus all along but if he was just an SF, he wouldn't be here.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Tyrus needs to work on keeping the ball above his waist. He would be well-advised to watch some Amare tape in using that jab step (he already uses), leaning into his defender (he also sometimes uses), but bringing the ball from a higher place.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Basden just got his dunk blocked on some NBA JAM type stuff


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

22pts, 4rebs, 2blks, 2stls for tyrus...and some very VERY nice passes along the way also..


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

LMAO! @ them clowning luke for getting blocked

"yep, that was a spin move that fooled nobody"

"yeah, he might of hurt himself on that play, both inside and out"

these dudes deserve JOBS..anyway to contact these dudes?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

They denied that Luke drinks Zima.

All credibility lost.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The ROY said:


> LMAO! @ them clowning luke for getting blocked
> 
> "yep, that was a spin move that fooled nobody"
> 
> ...


 It sounds like the Poker commentary on ESPN or the Cheap Seats guys.

I'd take them over Red Kerr and Dore any day


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

Seriously, I wish we could make it happen, we need these announcers. Any ideas? Massive email campaign to the Bulls management? I'm going to listen to the next game just to hear them.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> It sounds like the Poker commentary on ESPN or the Cheap Seats guys.
> 
> I'd take them over Red Kerr and Dore any day


Complaining about the gym light glare off of Luke's shoulders injuring their eyes was classic.

If they actually knew anything about basketball, they'd be perfect.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/media/magic/NetsBulls071406.pdf Boxscore up


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

As a casual observer, I was worried about Tyrus Thomas jumpshot. He leans back a little too much, like LBJ did in his first season. Hopefully he fixes it, because he showed much potential in that game.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Stinker of a game for Josh Boone - 0 points on 0 zero shot attempts in 30 minutes, with 3 boards. The 5 blocks aren't bad, I suppose. Did Schenscher get most of his 16 points matched up against Boone?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Zeb said:


> Seriously, I wish we could make it happen, we need these announcers. Any ideas? Massive email campaign to the Bulls management? I'm going to listen to the next game just to hear them.


seriouly, they are fantastic. 

"Alright 45 seconds left in the half, hey you wanna take our halftime break a little early" Announcer 1

"Yeah let's go." Annoucer 2.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=A8B83E8B18FD62A6

Today's game.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Thanks Spongy. The download is flying today.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Tersk said:


> As a casual observer, I was worried about Tyrus Thomas jumpshot. He leans back a little too much, like LBJ did in his first season. Hopefully he fixes it, because he showed much potential in that game.


That is true...I think that some kids growing up these days tend to develop fades in their shot b/c so many of the NBA players do it these days...and when you're growing up, you always try to emulate the stars of the NBA...hell, I fadeaway sometimes when I play...but back to Thomas, I'm sure that's something the coaches will work with him on and refine his shooting form...


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=A8B83E8B18FD62A6
> 
> Today's game.



this will download the WHOLE game from today???


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

jalen5 said:


> this will download the WHOLE game from today???


And in a relatively short period of time! I'm going to watch it Sunday, when it's too darn warm to do anything else.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

narek said:


> And in a relatively short period of time! I'm going to watch it Sunday, when it's too darn warm to do anything else.


Awesome!!!! thanks for the quick response, narek! and thanks for the game link spongy!!! much appreciated!!! Was at work all day so missed the game...


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Any chance you can skim it down to Tyrus thomas highlights?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Stinker of a game for Josh Boone - 0 points on 0 zero shot attempts in 30 minutes, with 3 boards. The 5 blocks aren't bad, I suppose. Did Schenscher get most of his 16 points matched up against Boone?


He did cause Tyrus Thomas to 'foul out.'

For those of you who haven't seen the game yet, and are wondering why Thomas only finished with twenty-two points, Tyrus embarassed Boone on consecutive plays. After the second one, a dunk by Thomas during which he got fouled but still converted, he gave Boone a tap on the ***, taunting him. Apparently, Boone got pissed. Myers pulled Thomas for the end of the third and the entire fourth quarter.

Ozi: The film is all Thomas highlights, meaning, he looked good the first three-quarters. Tyrus has improved by leaps-and-bounds every summer league game. His learning curve is special; he's beginning to look relaxed and pick his spots. 

I don't think I've ever seen someone of Thomas's skill makeup. I think Mike DC was the closest with the KG comparisons. Tyrus's spead allows him to make up for any lack of bulk. And he's so wiry quick, hes going to be able to get almost every NBA four into foul trouble. 

I'm really starting to get excited about this season. Thomas is by far are most 'talented' player, and if he realizes half of his gyphts, he will be an all-star.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

How big is the file?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

OziBull said:


> How big is the file?


462 megs or 485,277,696 bytes!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'll get the file on youtube. I'm gonna need to downsize it, or break it down by quarters.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I heard Thabo had a hip flexor injury. Any update on that yet? Is he OK, and is that type of injury serious, or commonplace in basketball. Anyone know?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

PowerWoofer said:


> I heard Thabo had a hip flexor injury. Any update on that yet? Is he OK, and is that type of injury serious, or commonplace in basketball. Anyone know?


That sounds like a baseball injury. I might be wrong.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

El Chapu said:


> That sounds like a baseball injury. I might be wrong.


 No, it's very much a football injury. I heard the injury was very, very minor. 

Thanks for the game, spongy.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

OziBull said:


> Any chance you can skim it down to Tyrus thomas highlights?


Agreed. Dialup does not allow for these things. 

Estimated time left: 131 hours

Someone save me.


----------



## HINrichPolice (Jan 6, 2004)

Spongy, I feel like I owe you money. Where do I send the check?

Thanks, man.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> I heard Thabo had a hip flexor injury. Any update on that yet? Is he OK, and is that type of injury serious, or commonplace in basketball. Anyone know?


I've pulled my hip flexor before, they can take months to recover from.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

OK, so far I've heard that a hip flexor injury can take some time to heal, and I've also heard that it's commonplace in football and baseball.

But I still haven't heard any news on Thabo. Does anyone know if he's really hurt, or what?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Agreed. Dialup does not allow for these things.
> 
> Estimated time left: 131 hours
> 
> Someone save me.


 well, I don't have time to go through the whole video. I haven't watched alot of any of games. I just record and upload.

BUT if anyone has time. 

1) Download the video.
2) Download this program called movica
3) Load the video (file open)
4) Go through the video. If you find a good highlight, mark the start by pressing the "Mark selection start" button. Go to the end of the highlight and press "Mark Selection End" Your selection times should be on the right.
5) Go to File > Save Selected.

You should come up with a small file.

Upload on Youtube or whatever.

Save Sir Patchwork.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=A8B83E8B18FD62A6
> 
> Today's game.


does anyone still have this and can re-upload it? i was wanting to download it but was waiting till today so i could use the fast connection at my work. the file cannot be found anymore according to yousendit but i'll keep trying just in case.


----------

